# Gina Rinehart loses privacy battle



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

As news that Gina Rinehart has lost the battle to keep her wealth secret hits the Australian press, what does this mean for the business community? Will this force wealth Australians to move overseas? Will it impact investment in the Australian economy?


----------

